# Song Count



## ~furfanatic~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Simple really just list down all the songs you have...okay not so simple xD

here's mine:

04. Scooter - Jumping All Over World
072 - DJ contacreast - Melody from heaven -=www.apell.inc.se=-
Amber Pacific - Can't Hold Back
Anarchy Club - Behind the Mask(1)
Andrew E. - Humanap Ka ng Pangit
Bad boys blue - I Like Chopin (Techno Remix)
Banya - Bethoven Virus
Banya - Bethoven Virus Mix
Basshunter - All I Ever Wanted
BassHunter - Boten Anna
Basshunter - Dota
Basshunter - I Can Walk On Water I Can Fly
BassHunter - Im So In Love With You
Basshunter - Levas Polka
Basshunter - Now your gone
Boston - More Than A Feeling
Braveheart_theme_song
Breaking Benjamins - Blow Me Away
Caramell - Caramelldansen Faster
Claymore_-_Danzai_no_Hana_Guilty_Sky
Classical - Vivaldi, Mozart, Beethoven, Chopin, Ravel - Mascagni_ Cavalleria Rusticana
Crazy Shit- Tribal 1 this track rocks ( techno tekno acid rave jungle dj drum bass electronic funk vinyl dance industrial trance juno beat tech vs remix hardcore }(1)
Darwin - Peak 1.1
DDR - Beethoven's 5th (Techno Remix)
DDR - Final Fantasy Techno Remix
DDR - Final Fantasy Zelda - Ocarina Of Time - Temple Of Time (Techno Remix)
DDR Extreme - Cartoon Heroes (Speedy Mix)
DDR SuperNOVA - TERRA - DoLL (IIDX 10th)
DDR SuperNOVA Xepher
DDR-Nintendo - The Legend of Zelda (Techno Version)
DJ Babyboi - Rave Heaven
DJ Babyboi - Take On Me remix
DJ Babyboi - You Are The One (Techno Remix)
DJ Babyboi & Dj Dopey - Always and Forever
DJ Mangoo - Eurodancer
DJ Mangoo - Rave Techno
Dj Raaban -Crying Soul (DJ Splash Remix)
Dj Roxx - Weekend Has Come (Dj_Astro_&_Dj Iz0r_Remix_2007)
DJ Roxx - Weekend Has Come (Party Boy Remix 2007)
DJ Splash - Flying High
DJ Splash - This Is My Life
DJ Trinity - Sound Of My Dream
DJ Twisty - Jumpstyle
DJ_Spinback_-_Ravers_Fantasy
Euro Trance - Plasma (German Techno-Rave)
Gantz OST - Super Shooter (Opening Theme)(1)
Goukisan - Guitar vs Piano
Greenday - I walk alone
Guitar Hero 2- Guns 'n' Roses - Sweet Child Of Mine
halo - halo soundtrack - halo theme piano version
Halo_Theme_Mjoinder_Mix
House music-Techno - Dance.Rave - DJ Kosmonova - Take Me Awa
I Am XRay - Pretty Rave Girl
Kumikyoku__-_Grand_Finale
Linkin Park - Beneath My Skin
Linkin Park - 14. High Voltage (remix)
Linkin Park - Easier To Run
Linkin Park - Part Of Me 
Linkin Park & Evanescence - Wake Me Up Inside
Linking Park - A Place in my Head
Loituma - Leva's Polka
M-0036 - Ultra High - paul club mix
Moonboy hardstyle Smf - Hahaha
Naruto 4th Opening - Flow - GO!!! Fighting Dreamers
Naruto - 2nd Opening Theme - Haruka Kanata by Asian Kung-Fu Generation
Naruto - Wind (1st ending theme)
Oleander - I Walk Alone
Papa Roach - Last Resort
Papa Roach - Scars
Patrick Jumpen - Holiday
Patrick Jumpen - The Secret
Patrick Jumpen - What The Bleep 
Puffy Ami Yumi - K2G
Pump It Up - Canon-D (Full) - Banya
Rave - Bethoven - Fur Elise (techno remix)
Rave Music - Euro Techno - Trance - The Beat Goes On (TB House Mix)
RAVE TECHNO HOUSE-Matrix II Trance Mix
Rave-Techno-Trance - Happy Hardcore - Hard Core Vibes
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Californication
Scooter - Fire 
Simple Plan - I'm Just A Kid
Simple Plan - Me Against The World
Simple Plan - Perfect
Simple Plan - Welcome to My Life
Simple Plan- How could this happen to me
Sting & The Police - Message In A Bottle
Sum 41 - Still Waiting
Sum 41 - Underclass Hero
sum 41 - walking disaster
Sum 41 - With Me
Sum 41- Some Say
Techno - Dj Mystik - Moonlight shadow (eurodance rave)
techno RAVE - Scooter - Extacy
The Raveonettes - Veronica Fever
trance_dj kaycee-escape (fast rave mix)
Tune Up - Ravers Fantasy
Tune Up! vs. Italobrothers - Colours Of The Rainbow (Original Mix)
Wolf's Rain - Cheza's Song
Wolf's Rain - Heavens Not Enough
Wolf's Rain - Stray (Full)
Yellowcard - Only One


----------



## pheonix (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not gonna do that cause it would take like an hour or two to type all that, just take my word for it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

here, let me make this easier...

Coldplay
Celine Dion
Snow Patrol
and more coldplay

I really like your choice in rave music though frufanatic ^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

furfanatic, we have about the same playlists. I'll post mine later. It's going to take some time.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh crap this gonna take a while... i will edit when i can be assed because i have tons of songs i think i will post albums instead...

30 seconds to mars - the Kill
AFI - Miss Murder 
Alphabeat - "This Is Alphabeat" album <--- don't ask
Aphex Twin - "Selected Ambient Works 85-92" album
Aphex Twin - Come to Daddy 
Aphex Twin - Donkey Rhubarb 
Aphex Twin - Monkey Drummer 
Arctic Monkeys - "Favorite worst nightmare" album
Arctic Monkeys - I bet you look good on the dancefloor
Atreyu - Honor 
Corrina Joseph - Live your life with me 
Basement Jaxx - Hush Boy 
Basement Jaxx - "The Singles" album
Bass Mekanik - Tocatta In B
Bloc Party - Flux 
Bloc Party - "Silent Alarm" album 
Bob Sinclair - World hold on 
Boys Noize - "Oi Oi oi" album 
Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane 
Breaking Benjamin - "We're not alone here" album 
Caramell - Caramelldansen 
Daft Punk - "Alive 2007" album 
Daft Punk - "Homework" album 
Daft Punk - "Discovery" album
Daft Punk - "Human after all" album 
Daft Punk - The prime time of your life (para one remix)
Daft Punk - Musique 
Daft Punk - The new wave 
Daft Punk - Forget about the world (daft punk remix)
Daft Punk - Mothership reconnection (daft punk remix)
Daft Punk - Chord memory (daft punk remix)
The Darkness - I believe in a thing called love
The Darkness - Christmas Time (Dont Let The Bells End)
Dead Kennedys - Holiday in Cambodia 
Digitaliam - "Idealism" album 
Dirty Pretty Things - Bang bang your dead
Does It Offend you, yeah? - "You Have No Idea What You're Getting Yourself Into" album
Dr Reanimator - Move your dead bones 
Dragonforce - trail of broken hearts 
Dragonforce - heroes of our time 
Dropkick Murpheys - "The Meanest of Times" album
Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover
Fall out boy - sugar, were going down 
Fall out boy - Thnks Fr Th Mmrs
The feeling - Never be lonely 
The feeling - Fill my little world 
Foo Fighters - Learn to fly 
Goriallaz - "Demon Days" album
Hard-fi - "Stars of Cctv" album
Hellogoodbye - Here in your arms
The Hoosiers - "The Trick To Life" album
Justice - "Cross" album
Kaiser Chiefs - "Employment" album
Keane - Crystal ball
Linkin Park - "Hybrid Theory" album
Linkin Park - "Meterora" album
Lordi - It snows in hell
Lordi - Get Heavy 
Lordi - Devil is a loser
M1dy - Tokyo style speedcore
M1dy - 37 dicks
Maroon 5 - Makes me wonder
Mindless Self Indulgence - "You'll Rebel To Anything" album
MSTRKRFT - "The looks" album
MSTRKRFT - Bounce 
MSTRKRFT - Creep
MSTRKRFT - Vuvuvu
Muse - "Black Holes and Revelations" album
My chem - Welcome to the black parade 
Nickelback - "Silver side up" album
Pendulum - "Hold your colour" album
Pendulum - "In Silico" album
Pendulum - Spiral
Peter Gabriel - "So" album 
The Pogues - Fairytale of new york 
Priestess - Lay Down
The Prodigy - Andriod 
The Prodigy - "Their Law: Singles 1990-2005" album
Rise against - prayer of the refugee
Scissor sisters - I don't feel like dancing 
Stardust - music sounds better with you
The Streets - dry your eyes
Thomas Bangalter - On Da Rocks 
Thomas Bangalter - Outrun 
Thomas Bangalter - Extra Dry 
Weezer - My name is jonas 

ok after that i'm going to bed i hate the person who made this thread so very much

and oh yeah my last.fm is this http://www.last.fm/user/Jones111


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah, i have way too much music to list it all.

my current playlist, though, contains the following artists:

andrew wk
animal collective
ascetic junkies
the avalanches
band of horses
bon iver
bright eyes
elliott smith
fastball
frightened rabbit
her space holiday
ingrid michaelson
joshua radin
kate nash
lake
langhorne slim
the lost sea
maria mena
NERD
old 97s
peter, paul and mary
the polyphonic spree
lots of regina spektor
the rocket summer
sufjan stevens
this is me smiling
toots and the maytals
the track record
weezer
1997


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 24, 2008)

I really doubt the postbit could handle my entire library, so here are all the bands I have instead:

3 Doors Down; 
10 Years; 
30 Seconds to Mars; 
(Styx); 
*Ramstein*; 
?; 
A New Found Glory; 
A Perfect Circle; 
Aaron Lewis; 
ACDC; 
Adema; 
AFI; 
Afro Celt Sound System; 
AfroCelts; 
Alice in Chains; 
Alien Ant Farm; 
Annie Lennox; 
Antifreeze; 
artist; 
As I Lay Dying; 
Atmosphere; 
Audioslave; 
Avenged Sevenfold; 
Avoid One Thing; 
B0UNC3; 
Bakarii; 
Barenaked Ladies; 
Bassboosa; 
Basshunter; 
Beastie Boys; 
Bee Gees; 
Ben Del Maestro; 
Big Scoob; 
Billy Boyd; 
Black Sabbath; 
Blink 182; 
Blue Oyster Cult; 
Blur; 
Bradley And Friends Nowell; 
Breaking Benjamin; 
Bubba Sparxx; 
Bush; 
Butthole Surfers; 
Cake; 
Chemical Brothers; 
Chevelle; 
Children of Bodom; 
Chris Isaak; 
CKY; 
Clawcast; 
Coheed & Cambria; 
Coldplay; 
Cradle of Filth; 
Crash Test Dummies; 
D12; 
Daft Punk; 
Daisy Berkowitz; 
Darude; 
Dashboard Confessional; 
Dave Matthews Band; 
David Bowie; 
Death Cab for Cutie; 
Deathofyou; 
Deftones; 
Demon_Slayer12; 
Depeche Mode; 
Dido; 
Disturbed; 
Divit; 
DJ Keoki; 
DjSpada; 
Don Juan; 
Dream Theater; 
Elizabeth Fraser; 
Eminem; 
Enigma; 
Enya; 
Eric Clapton; 
Evanescence; 
eve 6; 
Everclear; 
Fall Out Boy; 
Fatboy Slim; 
Fifth Element; 
Filter; Finch; 
Finger Eleven; 
Five for Fighting; 
Flogging Molly; 
Foo Fighters; 
Fort Minor; 
FoxStuffers, Inc.; 
From Autumn To Ashes; 
Genesis; 
Glassjaw; 
Gnarls Barkley; 
Godsmack; 
Goo Goo Dolls; 
Good Charlotte; 
GoreBastard; 
Gorillaz; 
Gporev; 
Grateful Dead; 
Guns 'N Roses; 
Haddaway; 
Hawthorne Heights; 
Hilltop Hoods; 
Hoobastank; 
Hootie & The Blowfish; 
Howard Shore; 
Incubus; 
Iron Maiden; 
Isabel Bayakdarian; 
Jack Johnson; 
Janes Addiction; 
jarrydn; 
Jem; 
Jimmy Eat World; 
John Mayer; 
Johnny Cash; 
Josh Barott; 
Journey; 
Judas Priest; 
Justin Timberlake Feat. T.I.; 
Justin Timberlake Feat. Timbaland;
Ken Kaniff; 
Killswitch Engage; 
Korn; 
L. V.; 
Lamb of God; 
Larone Burnett; 
Led Zeppelin; 
Lejo; 
Limp Bizkit; 
Linkin Park; 
London Oratory School Scholars; 
London Philharmonic Orchestra; 
London Voices; 
Ludwig van Beethoven, composer. Seattle Symphony. Gerard Schwarz, director; Madonna; 
Manic Hispanic; 
Marc Seales, composer. New Stories. Ernie Watts, saxophone.; 
Marilyn Manson; 
Maroon 5; 
Massive Attack; 
Matisyahu; 
Megadeth; 
Metallica; 
Midtown; 
Mindless Self Indulgence; 
Moby; 
Modest Mouse; 
Muse; 
My Chemical Romance; 
N*E*R*D; 
Nightwish; 
Nine Inch Nails; 
Nirvana; 
no artist; 
No Use For A Name; 
NoFX; 
Oasis; 
Offspring; 
OutKast; 
Ozma; 
Ozzy Osbourne; 
P.O.D.; 
Panic! At the Disco; 
Papa Roach; 
Paul Law; 
Pearl Jam; 
Pepper; 
Peter Frampton; 
Peter Gabriel; 
Phats Bosillini; 
Phil Collins; 
Phil Collins, 
NSync; 
Pink Floyd; 
Primus; 
Prodigy Presents; 
Puddle Of Mudd; 
Queen; 
Queens Of The Stone Age; 
R.E.M.; 
R.E.M. Feat. Kate Pearson; 
R.E.M. Feat. KRS-One; 
Radiohead; 
Rame Royal; 
Rammstein; 
Reach The Sky; 
Red Hot Chili Peppers; 
Renee Fleming; 
Rob Zombie; 
Rock Money; 
rocker206; 
Romanthony; 
Rush; 
Saliva; 
Sheila Chandra; 
Sheryl Crow; 
Short Nitty; 
sia; 
Simple Plan; 
Sir James Galway; 
Slick Shoes; 
Slipknot; 
Sloppy Meateaters; 
Smash Mouth; 
Smashing Pumpkins; 
Snoop Dogg; 
Sole; 
Soundgarden; 
SR-71; 
Staind; 
Static-X; 
Steely Dan; 
Steve Jablonsky; 
Steve Miller Band; 
Sting; 
Sting & The Police; 
Sting Feat. Anoushka Shankar; 
Sting Feat. Mary J. Blige; 
Sting Feat. Vicente Amigo; 
Stone Temple Pilots; 
Sublime; 
Sum 41; 
Swingin' Utters; 
Switchfoot; 
System of a Down; 
Taking Back Sunday; 
Talking Heads; 
Tangerine Dream; 
Tears for Fears; 
Tech N9NE; 
Tech N9ne ft. Kutt Kalhoun & Big Krizz Kaliko; 
Techno; 
Tenacious D; 
The Ataris; 
The Beatles; 
the blank theory; 
The Bloodhound Gang; 
The Cars; 
The Casualties; 
The Crystal Method; 
The Cure; 
The Doors; 
The Eagles; 
The Lawrence Arms; 
The Mars Volta; 
The Mighty Mighty Bosstones; 
The Offspring; 
The Police; 
The Postal Service; 
The Prodigy; 
The Rolling Stones; 
The Smashing Pumpkins; 
The Used; 
The Verve; 
The Who; 
They Might Be Giants; 
Third Eye Blind; 
Three Doors Down; 
Throw Rag; 
Todd Edwards; 
Tom Petty; 
Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers; 
Too Rude; 
Tool; 
Torrinim Emiliana; 
Trivium; 
Tsunami Bomb; 
U2; 
Unknown; 
Unknown Artist; 
Unsung Zeros; 
Velvet Revolver; 
Vertical Horizon; 
Viggo Mortensen; 
Wallflowers; 
Weezer; 
Wheatus; 
Yellowcard




Hope that does it for ya!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm staying out of this thread because I already know that I'll hate all of your music.  For those interested in my music, my last.fm link is in my signature.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm staying out of this thread because I already know that I'll hate all of your music.  For those interested in my music, my last.fm link is in my signature.



poison, AC/DC... both great


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm staying out of this thread because I already know that I'll hate all of your music.  For those interested in my music, my last.fm link is in my signature.



xD good fer you then


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

Wall of text yay.  I put this in my journal but...


Air Traffic

Andrew Bird
>Armchair Apocrypha
>The Mysterious Production Of Eggs
>Weather Systems

Arctic Monkeys
>Brianstorm
>Favourite Worst Nightmare
>Fluorescent Adolescent
>I Bet You Look Good on the Dancefloor
>Leave Before The Lights Come On
>Whatever People Say I Am, Thatâ€™s What Iâ€™m Not
>When the Sun Goes Down
>Who The Fuck Are Arctic Monkeys

At The Drive-In
>Acrobatic
>In Casino Out
>Relationship of Command
>Vaya [EP]

Atrocity

Babyshambles
>Down in Albion

Bad Brains
>Bad Brains

Bandits of the Acoustic Revolution
>[2001 EP] A Call to Arms

Bauhaus 
>Bauhaus In The Flat Field (1998 CD Reissue) [1980]

Bear vs. Shark
>Right Now, You're in the Best of Hands_
>Terrorhawk

Beck
>Mutations
>Odelay
>Sea Change

Between the Buried and Me
>Colors
>The Anatomy Of
>The Silent Circus

Botch
>American Nervoso
>An Anthology of Dead Ends
>The Unifying of Sex Death and Religion
>We Are the Romans

Botch & Murder City Devils

Breather Resist
>Charm

Broken Social Scene
>You Forgot It In People

Built To Spill
>Ancient Melodies Of The Future
>Built to Spill (LIVE)
>Keep It Like A Secret
>Perfect From Now On
>There's Nothing Wrong With Love
>You In Reverse

Califone
>Roots & Crowns

Circle Takes the Square
>As The Roots Undo

Dave Bixby
>Ode To Quetzalcoatl

David Bowie
>The Rise And Fall Of Ziggy Stardust

De Facto
>De Facto - Legende Du Scorpion A Quatre Queues - 2001

Death Cab For Cutie
>Plans
>Something About Airplanes
>We Have The Facts And We're Voting Yes
>You Can Play These Songs With Chords

Demigod
>Slumber Of Sullen Eyes

Drive Like Jehu
>Drive Like Jehu
>Yank Crime-1994

Dropkick Murphys
>The Warrior's Code

Envy
>A Dead Sinking Story
>The Eyes of a Single Eared Prophet (2001)

Final Fantasy
>Has A Good Home

Fleet Foxes
>Fleet Foxes

Flobots
>Fight With Tools

Foxy Shazam
>Introducing
>The Flamingo Trigger

Franz Ferdinand
>(2004) Franz Ferdinand [Self Titled]
>(2005) You Could Have It So Much Better

Fugazi
>Red Medicine

Giraffes Giraffes!

Gorguts
>Obscura

Hieronymus Bosch
>The Human Abstract

Hot Hot Heat
>Make Up The Breakdown

Hot Snakes
>Audit In Progress
>Suicide Invoice

>Iggy Pop
>American Caesar
>Brick by Brick
>Party

Incubus
>Fungus Amongus  (1995)
>Enjoy Incubus  (1997)
>S.C.I.E.N.C.E.  (1997)
>Make Yourself  (1999)
>When Incubus Attack Vol. 1 (2000)
>Morning View  (2001)
>A Crow Left Of The Murder  (2004)

Jimi Hendrix
>1967 - ARE YOU EXPERIENCED
>1967 - AXIS BOLD AS LOVE
>1968 - ELECTRIC LADYLAND
>1969 - SMASH HITS
>1970 - BAND OF GYPSYS
>1994 - BLUES
>1997 - SOUTH SATURN DELTA
>1998 - EXPERIENCE HENDRIX BEST OF
>1998 - FIRST RAYS OF THE NEW RISING SUN
>1999 - LIVE AT THE FILLMORE EAST
>1999 - LIVE AT WOODSTOCK
>1999 - MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR
>2000 - THE JIMI HENDRIX EXPERIENCE
>2001 - VOODOO CHILD THE JIMI HENDRIX COLLECTION
>2002 - BLUE WILD ANGEL [2CD SET]
>2003 - JIMI HENDRIX EXPERIENCE LIVE AT BERKELEY (THE SECOND SET)
>2003 - MARTIN SCORSESE PRESENTS THE BLUES JIMI HENDRIX
>2005 - HEAR MY MUSIC

Journey
>Revelation [Disc 1]
>Revelation [Disc 2]

King Crimson
>Red

Live It Out
>Live It Out

Megadeth
>Rust In Peace

Minus The Bear
>Planet Of Ice

Mitch Hedberg
>Do You Believe In Gosh

Modest Mouse
>Whenever You See Fit
>This Is A Long Drive With Nothing To Think About
>Interstate 8 (EP)
>The Fruit That Ate Itself (EP)
>The Lonesome Crowded West
>Night on the Sun (Japan Tour EP)
>Building Nothing Out Of Something
>The Moon & Antarctica
>Sad Sappy Sucker
>Everywhere And His Nasty Parlor Tricks (EP)
>Baron Von Bullshit Rides Again (Live)
>Good News For People Who Love Bad News
>We Were Dead Before the Ship Even Sank

Neutral Milk Hotel
>In The Aeroplane Over The Sea

Nirvana
>Nevermind

NOFX
>Wolves In Wolves' Clothing

Nord
>Year Of No Light

O'death
>Head Home

Pentagram
>Relentless

People in Planes
>Beyond The Horizon

Pink Floyd
>All

Protest The Hero
>Kezia

Queens of the Stone Age
>Rated R

Shit and Shine
>Cherry

Smashing Pumpkins
>Adore
>Earphoria
>Gish
>Greatest Hits
>Judas O
>Machina II
>MACHINA The Machines Of God
>Mellon Collie And The Infinite Sadness 
>Pisces Iscariot
>Siamese Dream
>Zeitgeist

Streetlight Manifesto
>Everything Goes Numb
>Keasbey Nights
>Somewhere_In_The_Between

The Airborne Toxic Event
>The Airborne Toic Event

The Album Leaf
>In A Safe Place
>The Enchanted Hill

The Arcade Fire
>Funeral
>Neon Bible

The Bad Plus
>These Are The Vistas

The Bravery
>The Bravery
>The Sun And The Moon Complete (Disc01)
>The Sun And The Moon Complete (Disc02)

The Decemberists
>Picaresque
>The Crane Wife

The Dillinger Escape Plan
>Calculating Infinity
>Ire Works
>Irony Is A Dead Scene
>Miss Machine

The Dismemberment Plan
>Emergency & I

The Fall of Troy
>Doppelganger
>Manipulator
>The Fall of Troy
>Ghostship Demos - 2004

The Flaming Lips
>At War With The Mystics (Advance)
>Hit To Death In The Future Head
>In A Priest Driven Ambulance
>Oh My Gawd
>The-Soft-Bulletin-Companion-1+2
>Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots

The Hot Toddies
>Smell The Mitten

The Killers
>Hot Fuss

The Libertines
>Self Titled
>Up The Bracket

The Mars Volta
>Amputechture
>De-loused in the Comatorium
>The Bedlam in Goliath
>Frances The Mute 
>Tremulant EP

The Number Twelve Looks Like You
>Mongrel
>Nuclear.Sad.Nuclear

The Offspring
>Greatest Hits
>Rise And Fall, Rage And Grace

The Pixies
>Surfer Rosa - Come On Pilgrim  (1988)
>Doolittle  (1989)
>Bossanova  (1990)
>Trompe Le Monde  (1991)
>Death To The Pixies 1987-1991  (1997)
>Pixies At The BBC [Live]  (1998)
>Complete 'B' Sides  (2001)
>Pixies  (2002)
>Wave Of Mutilation - Best Of Pixies  (2004)

The Pleased
>Don't Make Things

The Postal Service
>Give Up

The Raconteurs
>Broken Boy Soldiers
>Consolers Of The Lonely

The Shins
>Chutes Too Narrow

The Sound of Animals Fighting
>Tiger & The Duke

The White Stripes
>The White Stripes [Self-Titled]
>De Stijl
>White Blood Cells
>Get Behind Me Satan
>Elephant
>The Legendary Lost Tapes-2004
>B-Side Collection
>Conquest-(EP)-2008-EON
>Icky_Thump-(Retail)-2007-ESC
>Walking_With_A_Ghost-(EP)-2005-h8me

The Zuton
>Who Killed The Zutons
>Tired Of Hanging Around [2006][CD+Vid+Cov]

This Heat
>Deceit

Those Poor Bastards
>Songs Of Desperation

Thursday & Envy
>ThursdayEnvy

Trap Them
>Seance Prime
>Sleepwell Deconstructor

Treepeople
>Actual Re-enactment
>Guilt Regret Embarrassment
>Just Kidding
>Something Vicious for Tomorrow
>Time Whore

TV On The Radio
>Dear Science
>Desperate Youth, Blood Thirsty Babes
>Return To Cookie Mountain

Ugly Casanova
>Diggin' Holes
>Sharpen Your Teeth

Walt Mink
>El Producto

Weezer
>Weezer(Blue)
>Pinkerton

Yasunori Mitsuda
>Chrono Cross


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have over 2500 songs on my Itunes. Don't think I'll post all of them XD


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Fuck I only have 1800. D:  Better go get some more.


----------



## Estidel (Oct 24, 2008)

Far too many to post here, If I like even one song by a band I download their entire discography since I'm a freak for completeness.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

Estidel said:


> Far too many to post here, If I like even one song by a band I download their entire discography since I'm a freak for completeness.



Same here


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not posting because 1) Most of my music no one would even know about/heard of and 2) Waaaay too much to post.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 24, 2008)

How many songs are in 46.9 Gigabytes?  (and another 300 CD's that not on my PC)


----------



## Greyscale (Oct 24, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> How many songs are in 46.9 Gigabytes?  (and another 300 CD's that not on my PC)



Well I have 6169 songs, which take up 34.55 gigs.

So you probally have around 8k+ songs depending on compression and encoding.


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

I probably had around 5k....I get rid of bands I get tired of/never really cared for....


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 24, 2008)

Like the others, I have too many to list. Winamp puts the song count at 1,863 (4 days and 7 hours worth of music).


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Oct 25, 2008)

gawd damn ya'll have tons of music compared to mine xD


----------



## Takun (Oct 25, 2008)

You just have....like none.

Is that seriously all your songs?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.pandora.com/people/krileymoto

Click around. That's my fucking music. It's a strange combination of stupid as shit and fucking insane.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn...  you guys havea hell of a lot more than I do... I have just 427 songs.  My collection grows at a pretty slow rate.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Oct 25, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> Damn...  you guys havea hell of a lot more than I do... I have just 427 songs.  My collection grows at a pretty slow rate.



lol mine hasn't even reached a 150 yet xD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 25, 2008)

Arsis:
A Diamond For Disease
Elegant and Perverse
Roses on White Lace
The Things You Said
We Are The Nightmare

At The Gates:
The Swarm
The Beautiful Wound
Blinded By Fear
Slaughter Of The Soul
Under A Serpent Sun
Suicide Nation
World Of Lies
Nausea

Decapitated:
Eternity Too Short
Mandatory Suicide
Nihility
Spheres of Madness
The Fury
Three-Dimensional Defect
Sensual Sickness
The Negation
A Poem About An Old Prison Man
Day 69
Revelation Of Existence
Post Organic
Visual Delusion
Flash-b(l)ack
Invisible Control
(R.I.P. Vitek)

Devildriver:
I Could Care Less
I Dreamed I Died
Cry For Me Sky (Eulogy Of The Scorned)
The Mountain
Knee Deep
Swinging The Dead
Revelation Machine
Meet The Wretched
End Of The Line
Driving Down The Darkness
Grinfucked
Hold Back The Day
Sin & Sacrifice
Ripped Apart
Just Run
The Fury Of Our Maker's Hand
Unlucky 13
Guilty As Sin
Digging Up The Corpses
Not All Who Wander Are Lost
Clouds Over California
Bound By The Moon
These Fighting Words
Head On To Heartache (Let Them Rot)
(The Last Kind Words was their worst album)

Danzig:
Mother

Gorefest
Freedom
Forty Shades
Soul Survivor
Dog Day
Burn Out
When The Dead Walk The Earth
The Call
Of Death And Chaos

Graveworm:
Fear of the Dark (An awesome cover)
Losing My Religion (R.E.M.? Meet blackened death metal 8D )
(N)Utopia
Hateful Design
Losing My Religion
Suicide Code

Iron Maiden:
Children of the Damned
The Number Of The Beast
Run To The Hills
2 Minutes to Midnight (A favourite)
Rime Of The Ancient Mariner
Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter
Fear of the Dark
Brave New World
Rainmaker
No More Lies
Dance of Death

Jefferson Airplane:
Somebody to Love
White Rabbit

Job for a Cowboy:
The Divine Falsehood

Kataklysm:
Machiavellian
Manipulator of Souls
In Shadows & Dust
Where The Enemy Sleeps
Years Of Enlightenment / Decades In Darkness
The Ambassador Of Pain
The Resurrected
For All Our Sins
The Night They Returned
Serenity In Fire
Blood On The Swans
Like Angels Weeping (The Dark)
Let Them Burn
To Reign Again
Temptation's Nest
In Worlds Of Desperation
The Road To Devastation
Prevail
Taking The World By Storm
As Death Lingers
Breathe To Dominate
('Prevail' sucked almost entirely, the only song that was good was, in fact, Prevail, but I listen to it all)

Morbid Angel:
Rapture
God of Emptiness
Dominate
Dawn of the Angry
Ageless, Still I Am
He Who Sleeps
To The Victor The Spoils
At One With Nothing
Opening Of The Gates
I
Enshrined By Grace

Murderdolls:
Twist My Sister
Dead In Hollywood
Love At First Fright
People Hate Me
She Was A Teenage Zombie
Grave Robbing U.S.A.
197666
Dawn Of The Dead
Kill Miss America
B-Movie Scream Queen
Motherfucker I Don't Care
Let's Fuck
I Take Drugs
White Wedding
I Love To Say Fuck
Evil is Good

Nile:
Cast Down the Heretic
Lashed to the Slave Stick
Annihilation of the Wicked
As He Creates, So He Destroys
Another Song With a Self-Describing, and Unnecessarily Long Title.
Ithyphallic
Even The Gods Must Die

Tvangeste (Te-Von-Geyst):
Raven (Under The Raven's Black Wings)
Birth Of The Hero
Tears (Will Wash Off The Blood From My Sword)

Vehemence:
She Never Noticed Me
Fantasy From Pain
Christ, I Fucking Hate You!
Lusting For Affection
The Last Fantasy Of Christ
I Didn't Kill Her
God Was Created
I Must Not Live
The Lord's Work
By Your Bedside
Kill For God
Trinity Broadcasting (Know Your Enemy)
You Don't Have To Be Afraid Anymore
Darkness is Comfort
Her Beautiful Eyes

150ish Songs, Less then 2-3gigs I think :3 And it's a constant rotation of songs.


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 25, 2008)

here goes mine:

2Pac - Amerikaz most wanted
2Pac feat Bone Thugs N' Harmony - Thug Love
2Pac - All Eyes on me
2Pac - Changes
2Pac - I just don't give a F**k
2Pac feat Notorious BIG - Running (Dying to live)
50 Cent feat Akon - I'll still kill
50 Cent - Amusement Park
50 Cent - Candy Shop
50 Cent - Wanksta
50 Cent - Stunt 101
50 Cent - What Up Gangsta
50 Cent feat Mobb Deep - Outta Control
50 Cent - P.I.M.P
50 Cent - In Da Club
50 Cent - If I can't
50 Cent - Piggy Bank
50 Cent - Just a Lil' Bit
The Beach Boys - 409
The Beach Boys - Little Deuce Coupe
The Beach Boys - Kokomo
The Beach Boys - Do It Again
The Beach Boys - In My Room
The Beach Boys - I get Around
The Beach Boys - Wipeout
The Beach Boys - Surfin' USA
The Beach Boys - Fun, Fun, Fun
The Beach Boys - Wouldn't It Be Nice
311 - All Mixed Up
311 - Reggae Got Soul
311 - Champagne
311 - Amber
311 - Come Original
Aerosmith - I Don't want to miss a thing
Afroman - Because I got high
Afroman - Crazy Rap/Colt 45
Afroman - Whack Rappers
Akon feat Eminem - Smack That
Akon - Don't Matter
Andre Nickatina - Ayo For Yayo 
Apocalyptica - I'm Not Jesus
Arch Enemy - Mechanic God Creation
Beastie Boys - Sabatoge
Beastie Boys - You gotta fight for your right (to party!)
Belly feat Kurupt - I'm The Man
[SIZE=-1] [/SIZE]Belly [SIZE=-1]feat. Mario Winans[/SIZE] - Ridin
Biggie Smalls (Notorious BIG) - 10 Crack Commandments
Biggie Smalls (Notorious BIG) - Big Poppa
Biggie Smalls (Notorious BIG) - Hypnotize
Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch
Blue October - Hate Me
Blue October - Into The Ocean
Bob Marley - Hotel California
Bob Marley -  Smoke two joints
Bob Marley - Three Little Birds
Bob Marley - Don't Worry be happy
Bob Marley - Them Belly full
Boney M - Rasputin
Basshunter - I can walk on water, I can fly
Bread - I would give everything
Bubba Sparxxx - Miss New Booty
Bubba Sparxxx - Deliverance
Caramell - Caramelldansen  
The Cardigans - My Favorite Game
Cadillac Don - Peanut Butter and Jelly 
Chevelle - The Red
Chamillionare - Ridin' Dirty
Chris Brown feat T-pain - Kiss Kiss
Citizen Cope - Let The Drummer Kick
Coolio - Gangstas Paradise
DJ Khaled - We Takin' Over
Darude - Sandstorm
David Banner - Cadillac on 22's
David Banner - Like a pimp
Def Bass Krew - Deep Ass Bass Song
Dethklok - Hatredcopter
Dethklok - Hateredy
Dethklok - Dethharmonic
Dethklok - Blood Ocean
Dethklok - Better Metal Snake
Dethklok - The Lost Vikings
Dethklok - Caskratikron
Dethklok - Fansong
Dethklok - Face Fisted
Dethklok - Go Into The Water
Dethklok - Metalocalypse Theme
Dethklok - Birthday Dethday
Dethklok - Banana Stickers 
Dethklok - Sown back together wrong
Dethklok - Mermaid-er
Dethklok - Crush My Battle Opponents Balls 
Dethklok - Awaken
Dethklok - Thunderhorse
Dethklok - Go Forth and die
Dethklok - Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle
Dethklok - Bloodricuted
Dethklok - breifcase full of guts
Dick Dale - James Bond Theme
Dick Dale - Misirlou 
Disturbed - Voices
DJ Shadow feat Mos Deaf - Six Days remix
DJ Unk - Walk It Out
DMX - Up In Here
Don Omar - Conteo
Dirty Heads - Stand Tall
Dr Dre - Still DRE
Dr Dre - Still DRE instrumental
Dream Theater - The Dance of Eternity
Earth, Wind and Fire - Boogie Wonderland
Eazy-E - Boyz In the Hood remix
Edguy - King Of Fools
Edguy - All the clowns
Eddie Vedder - Hard Sun
Eddie Vedder - Society 
Eddier Vedder - The Wolf
Eminem - When I'm gone
Eminem - Mockingbird
Eminem - Fack
Eminem - Just Lose It
Eminem - Drugs are bad
Eminem - Superman
Eminem feat Dido - Stan
Enya - Only Time
Eric Cartman - In The Ghetto
G-Unit - Stunt 101
The Game - Dreams
The Game - Dope Boys
The Game - Fresh 83' (How We Do)
The Game - One Blood
The Game - One Blood mega remix
The Game feat Lil' Wayne - My Life
The Game feat 50 Cent - Hate It or Love It
Green Day - Holiday
Green Day - Welcome to Paradise
Grits - My Life be Like
Guns N' Roses - Paradise City
Haddaway - What is Love
Hustle and flow soundtrack - Its Hard Out Here for a pimp
Hustle and Flow soundtrack - Whoop that trick 
Hatebreed - I will be heard
Ice Cube - Today Was a good day
Ice Cube - Anybody seen the PoPo's
Ice Cube - Stand Tall
Ice Cube - Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It
Incubus - Drive
Jay-Z and Linkin Park - Numb Encore
Jay-Z - Hardknock Life
J-Kwon - Tipsy
Jim Jones - We Fly High
Jim Jones - We Fly High remix
Kayne West - Flashing Lights
Kayne West - Gold Digger
Kayne West - Throw Some D's remix
Kmfdm - Flesh
Kazzer - Pedal To The Medal 
LMC vs New Radicals - You Get What You Give
Ludacris - Act a Fool
Ludacris - Roll Out
Ludacris - Number one spot
Ludacris - Cadillac Grills
Ludacris - Blueberry yum yum
Ludacris - Blow It Out
Ludacris - Pimpin' all over the world
Lynard Skynard - Free Bird
MIA - Paper Planes
Mastodon - Blade Catcher
Mastodon - Blood & Thunder
Mastodon - Aqua Dementia
Mastodon - Mother Puncher
Metallica - Enter sandman
Metallica - Little Boy your going to hell
Metallica - One
Metallica - Master Of Puppets
Metallica - Nothing Else Matters
Metallica - Fade to Black
Mike Jones - My 6-4 (rarely played)
MIMS - This Is Why I'm Hot
Naughty by Nature - Hip Hop Hooray 
Nelly - Here Comes the boom
Nelly - NaNaNa
Nelly - Grillz
Nelly, P.Diddy and Murphy Lee - Shake your tailfeather
New Radicals - You Get What You Give
New Radicals - Mother We Can't Get Enough
New Radicals - I don't want to die anymore
O-Zone - Numa Numa (rarely played)
Pearl Jam - Even Flow
Pearl Jam - Big Wave
Po Boy - Throw some cheese
P. Diddy - I'll be missing you
P. Diddy - Bad Boy for life
Point Blank - Born and raised in the ghetto
Point Blank - God Only Knows
Point Blank - Regent Park Crips
Priestless - Lay Down
Priestless - Run Home
Rammstein - Du Hast
Rammstein - Amerika
Rammstein - Mutter
Rammstein - Feuer  Frei 
Rammstein - Engel
Rammstein - Hitler
Rammstein - Vampire
Rammstein - Mein Teil
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Snow (hey oh)
Rehab - Sittin at a Bar
Rich Boy - throw some D's
Rich Boy - Boy Looka Here
Rich Boy - Lets Get This paper
Rick Ross - Everyday I'm Hustling
Rick Ross & Dre - Chevy Ridin' High
Rick Ross - Push It
Rick Ross's Tilla album
Rise Against - Give It All
Rise Against - Prayer for a refugee
Rise Against - Ready To Fall
Rob Zombie - Dragula
Rob Zombie - Two Lane Blacktop
Rob Zombie - Demon Speeding
The Romantics - What I like about you
Royce Da 5'9" - Boom
Salvia - Click Click Boom
Shop Boyz - Party Like a Rockstar
Slim Thug - Wood Grain Wheel
Snoop Dogg - Drop It like its hot
Snoop Dogg - Bitch Please
Soulja Boy - Just Got My report card
Soulja Boy - Crank Dat (It's there to piss people off, I *never* listen to it)
Steve Miller Band - The Joker
Stevie Wonder - I Wish
Stevie Wonder - Higher ground
T.I. - 24's
T.I. - What You Know About That
Tony Yayo - So Seductive
Too Short - The Ghetto
Trick Trick and Eminem - Welcome To Detroit City
Tum Tum - Caprice Musik
Tupac and Dr. Dre - California Love
Tupac and Nas - Thugz Mansion
The Mama's and The Papa's - California Dreaming
Van Halen - Panama
Venga Boys - Boom Boom I want you in my room
Weird Al - Canadian Idiot
Weird Al - White and Nerdy
Weird Al - Amish Paradise
Weird Al - I Like small butts
Xzibit - Hey Now
Xzibit - Paparazzi 
Xzibit - Say My Name
Xzibit - Get Your Walk On
Xzibit - Multiply
Xzibit - X
Young Joc - It's Going Down
Young Joc - Dope Boy Magic
Young Maylay - San Andreas Theme song
Youngbloodz - Cadillac Pimpin
Wangan Midnight Maximum Tune 2 - Blue Blazes

Theres basically my list, I'm probably missing some songs however


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 25, 2008)

The text that you have entered is too long (125993 characters). Please shorten it to 25000 characters long.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> Damn...  you guys havea hell of a lot more than I do... I have just 427 songs.  My collection grows at a pretty slow rate.



It used to go up very slowly before I discovered last.fm. Ever since, I've been introduced to new artists left and right, so I keep experimenting. 

I currently have 8 albums on my desktop, waiting for me to listen to them. Should bring my songs up to 2650 if I like all of them


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 25, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> It used to go up very slowly before I discovered last.fm. Ever since, I've been introduced to new artists left and right, so I keep experimenting.
> 
> I currently have 8 albums on my desktop, waiting for me to listen to them. Should bring my songs up to 2650 if I like all of them


 
Actually last.fm is also the reason why my collection has went up alot in the last month XD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a lot of music so I'm not going to try and list it all here.
Last fm is excellent, it has really expanded my music collection ^_^


----------



## bozzles (Oct 25, 2008)

That would take forever... I have 2000 songs.


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2008)

7625 songs, 23.8 days, 52.26 GB.

No.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't have a list of all the songs I have... but I do, on the other hand, have one of all the artists in my library (and soundtracks).

Asian Kung-Fu Generation
Atomship
The Avalanches
Beck
Big Wreck
Black Stone Cherry
Blink 182
Bloc Party
Blue October
Blue Oyster Cult
Bowling for Soup
The Bravery
Breaking Benjamin
The Bronx
BT
The Cinematics
CIV
Coldplay
Daft Punk
Dave Mathews Band
Death Threat
Denis Leary
Digitalism
Dinosaur Jr.
Disturbed
DJ Icey
Drowning Pool
Editors
Eiffel 65
Evanescence
Every Move A Picture
Fastball
Flight of the Conchords
Fluke
Goldeneye Rogue Agent OST
Goo Goo Dolls
Good Charlotte
Gorillaz
Green Day
Group X
Hybrid
Ils
Interpol
James Bond Themes
Jamiroquai
John Mayer
Kaiser Chiefs
Kean
The Killers
Liam Lynch
Local H
Matchbox Twenty
Metallica
The Mermen
Modest Mouse
MxPx
New Found Glory
New Order
Oasis
NFS Hot Pursuit 2 OST
NFS Underground 2 OST
NFS Most Wanted OST
NFS Carbon OST
NFS Pro Street OST
Rob Thomas
Paramore
The Pretenders
The Police
Presets
Queens of the Stone Age
Rammstein
Rise Against
Rogue Wave
Rush
Ryan Ferguson
Sarah McLachlan
Seether
Semisonic
The Sims 2 OST
Slipknot
Smash Mouth
Snapcase
Snow Patrol
The Strokes
Submersed
Sugar Ray
Switchfoot
Three Days Grace
Tiga
TV on the Radio
U2
Vertical Horizon
The Verve
The White Stripes
Wolfmother
Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 25, 2008)

i have 592 songs, it would take to long to post them all


----------

